# Fishing the white river?



## fishinboone1 (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey y'all, 

My friend and I are heading to the white river on Thursday to fly fish for a few days. We're wanting to do it simple and cheap, no guide. We have a boat, and were comfortable with a fly rod, but have never fished Arkansas.

Any suggestions?! 

Where to go?
Places to camp?
Fly shops to visit?

Any help appreciated


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

You might want to consider Cotter, AR. There is a public boat ramp, camping, restaurants, and a really good fly shop at the top of the hill on the main highway to Mt. Home. 

Most folks nymph the river, with a double dropped off a strike indicator. The bottom fly is usually a #20 or so zebra nymph, with an egg, San Juan worm, etc., about 18 inches above.

I like to fish a #10 bead nymph all by itself, and swing it past rocks and riffles, letting it swing and hang in the current for at least 30 seconds. Many fish hit it on the swing. You may have to add a split shot to get it down a bit. Olive wolly buggers, from size 4 to 12 will also attract many fish.

Good luck, take pictures, and let us know how you do.


----------



## FishinCowboy (Sep 8, 2010)

Have taken many trips to fish on the White River.
We always stay at Gastons. Its a very nice old resort, they have boats and guides available.
http://www.gastons.com/

Have a great time


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

X2 on Gaston's. Great place. 

Take plenty of olive wolly buggers and sow bugs.


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

I just returned from a month long trip to that area. We fished the White, Norfork and the Spring rivers.

The best area we found on the White was Rim Shoals access. It is a catch and release area and has LOTS of trout. Mostly rainbows with a few browns mixed in. Best fly for me was a yellow bodied soft hackle swung in the current and stripped back upstream. Also did pretty good on a size 16 black zebra midge with a white tail and silver wire and bead. Just stop in at Dally's fly shop in Gassville and they will fix you up.

If wading anywhere on the White or Norfork, always be aware of the power generation schedules. Trust me, you don't want to get caught in the wrong area when the water comes up (which it normally does sometime in the afternoon during this time of year).

If you have an Iphone, I would suggest buying this App...
http://appshopper.com/sports/tailwaters-app
It's only $1.99 and it shows the scheduled generation and actual releases for the White river dams.
It also has info on all the public access areas and regs for each tailwater.

Have a great trip and be carefull.


----------



## TL Rebel (May 27, 2010)

*N. Arkansas Fly Shop*

http://tworiversfly.com/


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Fisinboone1...
How was the trip?


----------

